# Witch Ultimate do I have



## Marcdv (Sep 12, 2014)

Hello I 'm new here and I hope someone can help me,
I recently purchased a Litespeed Ultimate in perfect condition
with I think the original Dura Ace 7700 9sp group and do have a question , I think it's a 1999 frame because off the 1"fork,curved seattube,cable adjusters near the headtube and the 1999 decals
but it has no standard loose seatpost clamp but an integrated seatpost binder bolt witch I think was not specified for 1999, and btw was the race number attachment optional is there some kind of database where I can check the right year of construction with the nr stamped in the bracket Thks(the ultimate looks great aside my old 2000Arenberg ,completely different ride style but happy with both of them)


----------



## DrD (Feb 5, 2000)

Are the cable stops welded on or bolted on? The 99 has them welded on and uses a clamp, while the 98 has bolt on cable stops and an integrated clamp (uses a binder bolt). Here are the catalogs for the two years.
1998 catalog: http://mombat.org/MOMBAT/BikeHistoryPages/Images/Litespeed-1998.pdf
1999 catalog: http://mombat.org/MOMBAT/BikeHistoryPages/Images/Litespeed-1999.pdf


----------



## Marcdv (Sep 12, 2014)

cable stops are welded on but seatpostclamp is integrated(binder bolt)and the welded on front derailleurmount so it seams to be a mix of both years thks for the cataloginfo


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

My 1999 has welded cable stops near the head tube. The seat post clamp is not integrates --- its aluminum and slides over the top of the seat tube. The integrated clamps seem to be on older Litespeeds. The 1999 was the last year it had a bent seat tube -- In 2000, the UCI banned that and Litespeed went to a cut-out seat tube.


----------



## Marcdv (Sep 12, 2014)

@pmf hello i 'm confused since my ultimate seems to be a special with specifications 
of two building years it has the welded cable stops near the head tube(1999) but it has also the integrated seat clamp with binder bolt and nicely sculpted seat tube top(1998)
can You please give me the number stamped in the bracket of your ultimate? mine is 34831 it doesn't matter because I like the ride very much but I'd like to now the history of my bike Thks


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Mine is 42936. I bought it in February 2000 from an outfit that was advertising them as close outs in Velonews. It is a 1999. My guess is that yours is a transitional bike between 1998 and 1999. Maybe they had some integrated seat tubes left from the year before and used them. I'd also guess that each Litespeed has a unique serial number -- across all models.


----------



## Marcdv (Sep 12, 2014)

@pmf
thks for the info,even at Litespeed they couldnt help me so i presume you have it right and will keep the year of construction somewhere between 98-99 and you might be right about the numbering across all models as well because my 2000 Arenberg has nr 49473 wich I bought 3y ago brandnew as a leftover at a bikeshop that has worked as mech for the belgian Lotto team(back in 2000 they raced with Litespeed)


----------

